# Should I go with Apple TV to replace Shaw?



## sousvide23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi folks, new here and looking for some advice from Apple TV users.

We are currently with Shaw and watch only HD.
We watch very few movies. I watch NHL and Golf - and those should be live if possible.
My wife watches (horrible) shows like Grey's Anatomy, The Good Wife, etc. Needless to say, she'll kill me if we can't get the main channels.

I looking at an Apple TV solution jailbroken or any comparable setup. While I can find lots of information on how to Jailbreak the device or not if it's ATV3, I cannot find definitive information on what I need to do to get those shows/sports/etc. What do I need to install? Is it hard to find the shows? What difficulties are there over turning on the PVR and watching a pre-recorded show?

Thanks so much in adv.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Think of the AppleTV as an iTunes extension rather than a substitute for everything you get on cable. Live stuff? You'll need cable. Current broadcast networks? You could watch Hulu in the US, but not available in Canada. Basically, anything you've burned into iTunes, anything you can buy or rent from iTunes, Netflix, some specialty channels, your photos, and a tone of free internet radio stations, not to mention YouTube plus all the things you can do with AirPlay—that's what ATV is good for. Especially Airplay, movie/TV show rentals and Nerflix for us.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

There is no easy way to make an apple TV a viable substitute to cable in Canada, maybe in the states, but Not Canada, our cable companies suck big time.. so unless you wanted to wait for the shows then you can rent or buy seasons.. Apple TV will be secondary..


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have basic cable and an Apple TV. If I had a home with a good sightline, I'd put up an antenna like I did six years ago.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

AppleTV jb then use xbmc. 
Lots of addons for xbmc make it a great cable alternative.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Can you get TSN and Sportsnet on it?


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I thought everybody in Vancouver Island had a great sightline!! 




dona83 said:


> I have basic cable and an Apple TV. If I had a home with a good sightline, I'd put up an antenna like I did six years ago.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

sight line to Mt Seymour. Lol.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

dona83 said:


> Can you get TSN and Sportsnet on it?


NHL centre ice using DNS change via uno telly! Watched every game I wanted to watch this year. No blackouts! HD

Now for the playoffs?

Over the air CBC feed. HNIC. HD


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I subscribe to NHL Gamecenter Live. I haven't fully looked into changing my location to get all my Oilers games. Actually I did this in my old Android phone via easy to obtain and use hacks.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

As far as the jailbreak question goes, there is no jailbreak for the ATV3.

So you would have to look for a used ATV2, which is one reason that you may find a used ATV2 is more expensive than a new ATV3.

I cut the cord to cable/satellite 3 years ago or so, and haven't questioned the move but I was just barely watching TV. I use Netflix to watch some things but it is no replacement for cable nor is the ATV. I still watch some TV and if I really need something on CTV, Global, Discovery, I use their iOS app or stream it online from my Mac and send the video via AirPlay to the ATV. I'm happy but from the sounds of it your wife might not be satisfied and you may not get your live sports. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Sportsdevil addon in xbmc will get you the games you want to see. 

1channel addon gets you pretty much any show under the sun within a few hours of airing. 

I don't miss cable one bit


----------



## sousvide23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. From what I'm gathering, ATV jailbroken MAY be a viable cable replacement in the US but not here in Canada. I found a few more topics elsewhere re: TSN feeds but the steps that seemed to be involved to get those on ATV were quite cumbersome. The solution in place would need to be easy enough for my wife to figure out as well. I'm thinking it might be something along the lines of what skippy said:



skippythebushkangaroo said:


> NHL centre ice using DNS change via uno telly! Watched every game I wanted to watch this year. No blackouts! HD
> 
> Now for the playoffs?
> 
> Over the air CBC feed. HNIC. HD





jawknee said:


> Sportsdevil addon in xbmc will get you the games you want to see.
> 
> 1channel addon gets you pretty much any show under the sun within a few hours of airing.


Jawknee, what's the process like to add the "Sportsdevil addon" or "1channel" in xbmc?

I might just try ATV since the price point seems low enough. The basic benefits (non-jailbroken) seem handy. I'm assuming at some point in the future ATV3 gets JB. Thanks folks.


----------



## sousvide23 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nevermind - just downloaded XBMC and added 1channel. Not too difficult though I'm having trouble finding HD programs...most of what I'm seeing is SD.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I have an Apple TV 2 which I've been unable to jail break. 

Thanks for the sport channel info. 

Should mention that you get access to uk, USA,Cdn Netflix when using DNS service.
Family likes Netflix uk best.


----------



## tdu (Sep 15, 2008)

I 'cut the cord' about 4 years ago. I have had a jailbroken ATV2 for a few years and I use a VPN. Between Netflix, Hulu, Crackle, I have plenty of content to watch. While I try to keep things legit, the few new shows I am addicted to and want to see quickly like Game Of Thrones, I will torrent or download through file sharing services. I have rented movies through iTunes as well. There are plenty of ways to watch the news.

I was never a sports spectator though. While I have used SportsDevil on XBMC to watch a few events that's about as much as I have done as far as researching sports. I streamed the Masters through AirPlay when it was on. I am guessing that option is available for other sports events that have official streams. I doubt you could fully replace regular TV when it comes to sports though.

Also, I only watch about an hour of TV a night though, and catch up on a lot of shows wif I have downtime on the weekend. I only want to watch what I want to watch. If you are one of those people who has the TV on all the time, and channel surfs a lot, I don't think these methods are a replacement for cable. But for someone like me they are. My girlfriend has the same viewing habits as me. She has a few shows she follows, and almost all of them are on Netflix. So she's content.

I guess XBMC has an Android version now (as with Plex) which may make it available on more than just the ATV2 soon.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Well sousvide23, I'd seriously suggest that you just stick with your cable service, at least until some useable alternative ever becomes available, especially; one for your own ease of use and your HD programs, but *much* more important for your wife's ease of use and her viewing options, and it's a cheap price to keep a good happy marriage working and waaaaay cheaper than a potential divorce!!


----------



## sousvide23 (Apr 27, 2013)

pm-r said:


> Well sousvide23, I'd seriously suggest that you just stick with your cable service, at least until some useable alternative ever becomes available, especially; one for your own ease of use and your HD programs, but *much* more important for your wife's ease of use and her viewing options, and it's a cheap price to keep a good happy marriage working and waaaaay cheaper than a potential divorce!!


 Well said. I look forward to a future where I no longer have to pay Shaw my left arm for cable service but until then...

thanks all! In the meantime, I'll keep playing with XBMC. seems fun.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

FYI if you have a Mac with an i5 or i7 processor you can always install XBMC on your computer and use screen sharing to an AppleTV (2 or 3). I use that all the time and saves you from having to jailbreak. I should also point out if you have an older Core2 machine use AirParrot to screen share.


----------

